# new shop member



## knmexotics

Hi
Just joined today so thought I would say hi
I have recently opened a reptile shop in Cambridge Near Dursley Glos please come in and say hi if you are in the area. 

thanks
Karen :snake:


----------



## ANT

hello and :welcomerfuk:

do you have a website??


----------



## Declan123

Welcome to the RFUK, i would pay a visit somtime : victory:


----------



## knmexotics

*knm exotics*

hi
thanks for saying hi.
the website is being built and will be online very soon
karen


----------



## Moonflower

Hi and welcome. I haven't been on here long myself and i find everyone very helpful.

I live in Gloucestershire as well, Hardwicke to be precise. Whereabouts is your shop:welcome1:


----------



## Athravan

:welcome1:


----------



## argentine_boa

:welcomerfuk:


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## Husky

hia and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LauraN

:welcome1: to the forum.


----------



## knmexotics

hi everyone
thanks for the very nice welcome its much appreciated.
brews all round if you do pop in.

directions from gloucester or the m5 j 13
we are 4 miles south of highfield garden world. straight over the roundabout at the bottom of the hill (third exit then first exit if off the motorway) then keep going into cambridge as you get into cambridge there is a bus stop on the left just after that a fork in the road to the left the car sales lot is the front of a small industrial estate we are just behind them. unfortunately not so seeable from the road, but we do have parking some come on in.

thanks again everyone
Karen x eace:


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome1: to the forums. next time im passing your way i will deffo pop in for a nosey


----------

